# Weight guess



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

So, Gucci is home. I love her to pieces, as expected. When I picked her up, the breeder said she expected her to be small. She made a joke and said "Watch you call me and tell me how much she weighs and I'll be in shock"..meaning she would be bigger than expected. When I asked her what she estimated her weight to be, she said that she was the smallest in the litter and that she assumed she'd be smaller than her mother (who, I believe is about 6lbs). Her father is 5.5. 
Well, I weighed her and she is 3.4 lbs. Does anyone think that is really big for being a couple of days shy of 12 weeks??
According to the charts, it says she will be 7lbs. What do you think???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think the chart is probably right. Tyler was only about 4.5 pounds when he was 8 months old and he's around 5 lbs now. Didn't the breeder have a scale??


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It really is so hard to judge what the weight will be. She can grow up until she it 2. My Zoe was 3.8 lbs. at 6/7 months old and now at 2 years is 5.2 lbs.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

We weren't at her house. She actually came to meet me, so I don't know. I used our scale, so that's where the 3.4 came from.
I'll love her regardless, but that stinks if she gets to 7lbs or more. ALL the stuff I bought would basically be too small and most of it is not able to be returned now


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

italianna82 said:


> We weren't at her house. She actually came to meet me, so I don't know. I used our scale, so that's where the 3.4 came from.
> I'll love her regardless, but that stinks if she gets to 7lbs or more. ALL the stuff I bought would basically be too small and most of it is not able to be returned now [/QUOTE
> 
> Puppies grow quite a bit...so clothes you bought for her now will not fit when she is grown. But 7 lbs seems right if she is over 3 lbs. now.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bella was 3lbs 4oz at 12 weeks and is around 8lbs now (10 months). But you know what... no matter what size Gucci turns out to be you'll love her just the same.:wub: Can't wait to see pictures of her now that she is home.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It is difficult to estimate because different breeding lines grow at different paces. Both of mine are right around 7lbs but grew at different rates. London slowly grew over 1 1/2 to 2 years. Preston matured at a younger age (just as his breeder said he would).

Just keep in mind that Maltese come in all different shapes! You may see a 5lb Maltese that looks the same size as a 7lb Maltese. Some are longer, some are shorter in length, some are taller, etc. Show breeders strive for consistency in their lines so it is easier to gauge their adult size usually.

She seems a little heavy to me for her age, but that doesn't necessarily mean she is going to get 10lbs or anything. Just enjoy her.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's true I agree with Karen, not matter what weight she is....your going to love her to pieces.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I bought things for her when she's full grown, estimating she would be between 5 and 6 lbs. I know, it's a silly complaint, but it's sad because I had an idea of her being 5 lbs and now I have to worry that she's going to be a lot bigger. 
But, you're right....I will love her the same.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Well, now how big will sophie get? Gucci and her are the same age and she's only about a pound and a half max.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The general rule is to double the weight at 12 weeks. Some breeders say to add another pound to that to be safe. From your ticker it looks like Gucci is only 10.5 weeks old so I would expect her to be 8-9 lbs. full grown.

Bailey weighed 3.9 pounds when he came home at 12 weeks and is now almost 11 pounds! Both his parents are champions and in the 5-6 pound range, too. I wanted a larger eight pound or so Maltese since I have young grandchildren, but never expected Bailey to get this big!

A lot depends on Gucci's lines and when they stop growing. Bailey grew after his first birthday as many Maltese do. His chest is a whole inch bigger than it was at a year and outgrew everything I bought last Spring when I thought it was safe to shop for him.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

She is actually going to be 12 weeks on Monday. But, based on everything I have read so far, 3.4 at 12 weeks means she is going to be much bigger than I expected.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Honestly, the rule of thumb to double the weight at 12 weeks is just a guideline. You are better off looking at her parents, and also looking at how fast they grew. Some puppies grow quickly and then stop, others grow slowly. My Cacia is the smallest adult in my house at 4.5 pounds, but she really grew fast and then just stopped growing around 7 months. 

Of course, if you want an absolute guarantee on weight you have to wait to get the dog until they are done growing, otherwise you can only make guesses and predictions based on history of genetics and observation. 

To some extent, it is like looking at a human child as a toddler and guessing how tall they will be. For perspective on this, my sister grew to her adult height by the time she was 9 years old. She stopped at 5'4". If you had looked at the comparison charts, they would have said she would have been a giantess.


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

Max is a tiny guy....but he is growing. He is charting to be only 3.5 pounds....maybe 4? His mom and dad were 5 and 4 pounds. I would love him to be small, our Yorkie is only 4.5 pounds full grown....but who knows what Max will be when he is done growing. I totally understand being confused and frustrated trying to figure out the final weight. I guess all you can do is wait for her to grow and see how it goes. Do you have pics of your new baby??? Max is now 18 weeks old, and it has gone too fast already.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww.. glad Gucci is finally home! You can try re-weighing her tomorrow... maybe the scale is not accurate? In ANY case, the weight guesstimate is really a very ROUGH estimate as Carina mentioned. Gucci's growth can really slow down so you never really know. I don't consider 7 pounds big at all, but, yes, compared to a 3.5 pound dog, it is noticeable. Obi is 5.5 to 6 pounds but looks like he could weight more because of his length and height (he's just slender). So, it's not really about actual weight but overall size-- you can have a dog who is more compact (shorter and not as long) who weighs the same as longer/leaner built dog. 

can't wait to see pics!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Honestly, I am thinking Gustave's gonna be bigger than I expected. Our breeder said 6-7lbs but both his mom and dad are around 5. He is almost 5lbs at 5months so I am sure he'll get pretty big. 

And that makes me very, very happy. He just feels (to me) so fragile at his size right now that I can't wait for him to get bigger. Then I won't have to worry about the medium sized dogs mistaking him for prey atleast. Now, for those bigger dogs....


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper weighed 3.3 pounds at 12 weeks so going by the charts I thought he would weigh just over 6 pounds like both his parents. WRONG!!!!!!!. He is now 13 months old and weighs just over 12 pounds. He still looks small to me, he's just very sturdy and I am so happy he turned out bigger because I have young grandchildren. Just all the more of him for me to love :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo was 2.8lbs at 12 weeks and grew to 6.5lbs. He was 5.5lbs for a long time and only gained the last lb after he was 18 months.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Maizy was 3lbs at 12 weeks and is now 7lbs she followed the double and add a pound rule exactly :innocent: im glad she is a little on the sturdier side to as i worry enough about her now with my nieces and nephews let alone if she would have been much smaller!!

Also remember 7-8lbs is still sooooooo small smaller than most new born babies.... and they stay that small :wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Rocky was like 2.3 lb at 12 weeks, now he is over 6, possibly 7 and NOT fat, so I really do not think you can predict the weight by what they weigh at a certain age. They will both likely be hetween 5-10lb  there, that is my prediction for you!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I think between 10 and 12 pounds.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

elly said:


> I think between 10 and 12 pounds.


OH NO!!! I hope not!! That's gonna be a lot of weight to tote around in those carriers.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

italianna82 said:


> OH NO!!! I hope not!! That's gonna be a lot of weight to tote around in those carriers.


I only say that because Edgar was 2.5 pounds at 8 weeks he is now 13ish pounds he is 12 years old.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

elly said:


> I think between 10 and 12 pounds.





italianna82 said:


> OH NO!!! I hope not!! That's gonna be a lot of weight to tote around in those carriers.


Get a stroller! Seriously, it is much easier to take a big Maltese with you in a stroller than it is to try to carry them on your shoulder.

I checked my records and Bailey was 3.7 lbs. when he was a week older than Gucci. Obviously the double the weight guideline didn't work for him as he is eleven pounds now. :w00t: His lines supposedly stop growing about eight months, but Bailey continued to grow. I thought for sure he was finished growing after his first birthday and bought him quite a few adorable vests. He filled out and now I can barely velcro them closed.

I wanted a larger Maltese since I have young grandchildren. I also like to walk and would be terrified to walk a tiny fragile little dog. Although Bailey is bigger than I expected, he is the perfect size for his personality. He absolutely adores small children and playing with other dogs and he can do that safely at his size. I've been walking the two mile trail around the local lake here lately and he can do that easily.

Did you buy a lot of clothes for Gucci already? You can always sell them here if they don't fit. There is also a Facebook group for reselling dog clothes. I sold a lot of Lady's clothes there and will have to sell Bailey's now, too. He's got a whole drawer full of pajamas that no longer fit him. I already sold the Halloween harness he never even wore. :smcry:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, that growth scale is certainly not working for Leila! 

At 9 weeks, she was 1.8 lbs (24 oz) and should grow up to be 4 lbs. 

Then, at exactly 12 weeks, she was 3lbs even (48oz) and should grow up to be almost 6.5lbs. 

At 15 weeks old, she was 4.4lbs (68oz) and should grow to be close to 7.5lbs.

This past Friday, two days shy of being 18 weeks, she was 5.6lbs (88oz) and is off the chart! :w00t:

Both of her parents are 4lbs. I don't know what her grandparents weighed and didn't think to ask at the time. I'm wondering if all the treats from training have put on extra weight.:huh:


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie weighed exactly 2 pounds at her 12 week appointment, which sounds like she'll be 4 pounds, which is the size of her daddy. Her dad is 4 pounds and her mom is 4 1/4 pounds. So Sophie should be pretty tiny. 
But I would definitely ask how big her parents are to get a better guesstimate of Gucci's full grown size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with Marj.....you never know what they will be when full grown. Always hard to tell. We all want small furbabies. Hope both of yours remain small but you never know. My Zoe was 3.8 lbs. at 7 months and now is 5.2 lbs. at 2 years and 3 months. You will love them no matter how big or small they are. :wub:


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

She may be growing quickly but will significantly slow down too. Like skin kids....some kids grow really fast earlier, like in height, then stop or slow down. Ya never know.
I laughed at the treat comment, because that can add a little weight too! haha. Are you feeding her according to the chart for the food? 
Max only weighed like 1.5 pounds (maybe less) at 12 weeks....he is now 5 months, and weighs maybe 2.5 pounds. I have read that Maltese usually stop growing at 8 months. They seem to slow down a lot too after 6 months. My vet who has always owned Maltese told me this too. But, after reading posts from owners here, it seems that theory is not reliable either. According to the maltese charts, Max would only reach 3.5 pounds full grown, and that is what my vet also estimated he would end up....but, who knows??


----------



## Halobabe99 (Feb 24, 2012)

My Lucy is 11mos. & 7 lbs! Love her SO much! Big brother (4yrs) was supposed to be full Maltese but is 13 lbs---we think he must be a Malti-poo! (very curly hair) i could care less, but its a shame people lie about stuff like that. Both mine are perfect size per my vet...not too fat nor too thin. Love them both dearly!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Gucci's dad was 5, I believe and mom was a little under 5.5. When we went to her 12 week check, she was exactly 3lbs. So my scale was a little off. But I guess that I will get her weight at her 16 week and see if she is much heavier. I really hope she doesn't get bigger that 6 lbs. but I will love her anyway. I certainly see why the 3lb babies are so high in desire...Gucci is certainly easy to tote around right now. When she doubles weight, it won't be quite as easy.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

I wouldn't trust the chart. I read the chart too and Arthur was super heavy when he was young but his weight has stagnated at 2.6kg (5.7lb) for about 3 months now and it doesnt really look like hes growing. He is eating more but the weight isnt coming.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just checked the chart and really can't go by it. Kelly was 2lbs at 9 weeks old and according to the chart she should be about 5 1/2 lbs, she's 2 1/2 years of age and spayed and weighs about 4.5 lbs but, with her build if she gained a pound and then some it would be too much for her but, she's not fragile feeling or too skinny by any means (that girl loves her groceries), she's just a petite girl.


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

Isabella was a from a litter of two. The breeder emailed us after they took Kokusz in for an xray. The birth was at the vet clinic as they worried it would be complicated. And it was--Isabella's brother was breach and the vet couldn't turn him. He died a half hour after he was born. Isabella was fairly large as well. All of her family members are 5 lbs or less. Isabella was 1 1/2 to 2 times the size of their normal pups. As she was a singleton, she didn't have to fight for food. But her rate of growth slowed down as the weeks passed. When we brought her home at 13 weeks she was 3 lbs. Zita says she feels she will weigh between 6 and 7 lbs. Time will tell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

